# Ga Group



## Plas62 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea as long as it not to far. I'm in Hogansville. Where are you at?

Jim


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 24, 2015)

I am in Norcross... NE 'burb' of Atlanta.

My intention was a group here on the forum site.... to share local stuff (like good flea markets, metal places, etc).
And if we all decide to meet somewhere for lunch... all the better!

Want to join the forum group?


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm just up the road from GaGyro in Lawrenceville


----------



## Plas62 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I would.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 25, 2015)

I would too


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to talk to one of the other MODS... and find out how to do the official 'acceptance into a group' thing in this software package (understood V-bulletin fairly good).  

Will send along acceptance messages.  

Lets see if we can find the other machine guys in the N GA area and get them on board!

Reeltor... going down to Metals Supermarket later today.... need a chunk of 60-61 about 7" in dia and 1.75" thick.

John


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 25, 2015)

John,

the Drop Room at Metals Supermarket is hit/miss on what they have on-hand.  I try to stop in when I'm in the area just to see what they have.  I picked up 2- 5" dia 4" thick pieces of aluminum.  Thought I'd look into a fly reel but maybe some wheels for a belt sander/grinder would be more useful.  Say hello to Gina and Steve for me.

Mike


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 25, 2015)

Reeltor said:


> John,
> 
> the Drop Room at Metals Supermarket is hit/miss on what they have on-hand.  I try to stop in when I'm in the area just to see what they have.  I picked up 2- 5" dia 4" thick pieces of aluminum.  Thought I'd look into a fly reel but maybe some wheels for a belt sander/grinder would be more useful.  Say hello to Gina and Steve for me.
> 
> Mike



THX Mike... 

There is a supply house around the corner I go to regularly... easy to visit the metals place.
I have made friends with the guys in the shop... they get my 'cut' orders out in a couple of hours or less. 
Gina and Steve are quite helpful!
I also need a couple of pieces of piece of steel pipe around 2" dia (one a foot long and one 3 ft long)... to true in my new lathe.  

Hope to visit Thursday.

John


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in snellville well my shop is. Where is this metal place you speak of? Metal supermarkets is ungodly expensive I had to pay $60 for a 2" al 6061 round a foot long.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 25, 2015)

Ianagos said:


> I'm in snellville well my shop is. Where is this metal place you speak of? Metal supermarkets is ungodly expensive I had to pay $60 for a 2" al 6061 round a foot long.



John and I are talking about Metals Supermarket on Pleasant Hill Rd. ; expensive until you see what other companies want for their stuff.  I think Metals Supermarket charges around $3 a pound for aluminum.  The 5" dia x 4 or 5" thick 6061 cost me $30 apiece.  Your piece of 2" x 12" 6061 should weigh in at 3.676 pounds, it should have cost you under $12, FROM THE DROP ROOM, if you had them cut a piece I don't have a clue what they charge.

Now, if you want steel, hot rolled, then the place to go is SteelMart on Lawrenceville Hwy in Tucker.  They have mostly structural and flat plate but do have some pipe.  The drop area there is also hit and miss, but it's the place for inexpensive steel IF they have what you need (and you don't mind cutting through the coating left on hot-rolled.  This is a industrial location with a lot of traffic, they only have hot rolled and architectural decorative steel for fences and gates.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 25, 2015)

Ianagos said:


> I'm in snellville well my shop is. Where is this metal place you speak of? Metal supermarkets is ungodly expensive I had to pay $60 for a 2" al 6061 round a foot long.



If you are familiar with I-85 just north of 285... this is about half a mile behind the big QT truckstop.  
It is a mom/pop kind of place, friendly and easy to deal with.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2015)

John,
On the splash page click on" site moderator" You will get a drop box that says "Invite" add a name a click enter.
****************Just Saying*********Good Luck With Your New Group********G*******


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 25, 2015)

Lanagos  
I made a mistake, Metals Supermarket is on Pleasantdale Road just north of I-85, exit is between Jimmy Carter and the I-285.  I thought you knew where it was when you mentioned the high price.


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I live on the other side of town. I bought from the metal supermarket location in Marietta.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 26, 2015)

Next time I'm in the one on Pleasantdale Rd. I'll shoot a photo of the drop room price sheet.  They recently streamlined adding several types into one price.  Of course the prices went up.  $60 for a 2" x 12" chunk of aluminum is way too high.


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 26, 2015)

I know it's way to high but when you need something you need it. Ill go there next time. 
Question so they have tool steel?


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 26, 2015)

??? you can call and ask what they carry, don't think they can tell you what is in the drop room because it changes daily...
six seven eight 
four two one
0054


----------



## Steve58 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd like to join this group. I live in the Marietta area (NW Atlanta).


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I'm asking about the other location when I went to the Marietta location they said they don't have tool steel.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 26, 2015)

Ianagos said:


> Well I'm asking about the other location when I went to the Marietta location they said they don't have tool steel.



Would you mind posting the address and phone number of the Marietta location...
If I am on that side of town with a call... might stop in and look at their drop room... never know what you will find.
THX


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve58 said:


> I'd like to join this group. I live in the Marietta area (NW Atlanta).



Welcome!


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 26, 2015)

Reeltor said:


> ??? you can call and ask what they carry, don't think they can tell you what is in the drop room because it changes daily...
> telephone is
> six seven eight
> four two one
> 0054


 
This is for the Norcross/Doraville location
listed as Metal Supermarkets (Atlanta)
4301 Pleasantdale Rd Suite J
Atlanta, GA 30340

Owned by Michael, Gina mans the phones and does ordering, Gina's husband Steven is in charge of the warehouse
Like John (Ga Gyro) said it is a small operation with a family atmosphere.

What type of tool steel are you looking for?

Mike


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 26, 2015)

The address for the Marietta is

1000 Williams Dr
Marietta‎ Georgia‎ 30066
United States

Phone number
+1 (770) 218-0550

Now call before you go because I think that's the adress but no garuntee.


----------



## pepi (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, 

Sunny Woodstock reporting in 

greg


----------



## PeckMachineWorks (Jan 22, 2022)

Did this group ever get off the ground. I’m new to the forum and in Gainesville GA


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 22, 2022)

PeckMachineWorks said:


> Did this group ever get off the ground. I’m new to the forum and in Gainesville GA


Also interested..In Woodstock


----------

